# Triple sink drain



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Pic of the week.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

seen a bar sink hooked up similar, you can piece together the piping, plus add a trap in there. The problem I seen was getting the reducers to get from the sink drain basket to the piping, they have to be out there, most likely a commercial plumbing part.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

It is obvious that the trap will need to be installed in the horizontal line going into the wall. I would elbow the center drain over into a vertical tee on one of the other sink drops. All 3 sinks will be handled by the one trap. Without a "cross", you don'thave many choices.


----------



## skyman (Nov 23, 2008)

I would cut the 1 1/2" coming out of the wall and ninety it over about a foot, 90 it again to come straight out, put the trap on, then 90 it again to keep the tee from being in the way. Or use 45's.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Costa Rica? $465,000?

Are you sure it isn't a Rasta clubhouse in Jamaica?

Roll up a big joint,
twist it on the ends,
take a deep toke,
and pass it to a friend.

We jammin man.

Besides no p-trap, the strainer basket tail pieces are just hanging loose inside the drain piping, there's no clean out to run a snake into (maybe it's out of the frame), and I don't think you can connect ABS to PVC like that (except if you use construction adhesive for the pipe cement, maybe).


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

It is all PVC, they have white,gray and green PVC here. No clean outs you see it all. That is 2 1/2" drains run the whole way. On the other sinks they used these mechanical type traps with flex lines to stop up. I have never seen them before.


----------

